# Pola/LGB Buildings



## RkyGriz (Feb 14, 2019)

Hi guys! 

I'm considering buying a couple of Pola/LGB buildings for my modest layout. 

I found one of the buildings shown in the original LGB layout that I copied on Ebay.
It is the Pola 905 Kleinbach Freight Station.
What do you guys think of the quality, and suitability of such a building for an American Western railroad setting?
It's looks really nice.
I also want to add a western style water tower(like the Pola 923, but I was just wondering what you guys think, or could recommend for a suitable first building for my layout?
Thanks again!
Andrew


*
*


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

They are probably by far the best to last against the weather.! Thick and heavy duty.


----------



## RkyGriz (Feb 14, 2019)

Thank you! I really like the 905 freight station. I'll probably eventually get one.
I have to wait a little bit longer than I intended due to being off work on an LOA to (hopefully) keep me from getting the Covid-19 virus.
Thanks again for giving me your opinion!


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

RkyGriz said:


> ...
> It's looks really nice.
> *...
> *



 you already got the best answer you can get. - by yourself: you like it!


----------



## RkyGriz (Feb 14, 2019)

Yup. I think you're right! Any idea what a fair price for it would be?
They all want around $110.00 to $160.00 U.S. for one.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Pola/Piko buildings have always been fairly expensive to buy. When I bought mine in the 90s they were $50-$80 typically. So expect to pay for them.


If you buy one you will probably want to reinforce the joints between the walls. The glue included is pretty good but seems to dry out over time and loosen. A lot of guys at least used to put a bead of some sort of caulking on the inside to hold them during the extremes of outdoor weather.


Hope it helps.


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Have several and have since 1980s, held up well except when a tree fell on the shed they were in during a hurricane, picked up the pieces and have made several smaller building out of the pieces. I use Model Master plastic cement as it has MEK in it and melts the plastic together. I would rate Pola as #1 Korber as #2 and Piko as # 3 understand Colorado models hold up well but have no experience. You can see the buildings I have pieced together at https://www.pinterest.com/billbarnwell09/ and search G scale buildings, Barn's Texaco, etc. have also made several using playmobil parts just have to UV proof with paint, Bill


----------



## RkyGriz (Feb 14, 2019)

Thanks for the advice and the gluing tip, Rich.
I'm going to have to wait until I get back to work(or start receiving unemployment)after my LOA,so it's going to be a while.
I prefer to get one that is complete and unbuilt, so that may also be a somewhat hard bill to fill.
We'll see. I'll post pics here when I get her done.
Thanks again!
Andrew


----------



## RkyGriz (Feb 14, 2019)

Willy: 

Your rehab projects look amazing! I hope to some day have buildings for my layout that look at least half as nice as yours do.
Nice work!
Andrew


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

choochoowilly said:


> I would rate Pola as #1 Korber as #2 and Piko as # 3



Does Korber still offer G-Scale models?
I found some discussion back in 2012 when the company was sold and the new owner was going to offer the old Korber G-Scale models again, but then by 2014 nothing had happened.
Anything happen with Korber G-Scale since?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

RkyGriz said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm considering buying a couple of Pola/LGB buildings for my modest layout.
> 
> ...



For a Western railroad setting, why don'y you look at some of the US-type Pola buildings?
Like this Freight Station?
https://www.eurorailhobbies.com/product.asp?mn=9&ca=17&sc=G&stock=PO330880


BTW - As others have already mentioned - Pola quality is great - also stands up well outside if that's where your running your railroad, well, except for the glue after a few years. It helps if you bring the buildings in during the winter if you don't run your trains all year round.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

RkyGriz said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm considering buying a couple of Pola/LGB buildings for my modest layout.
> 
> ...



For a Western railroad setting, why don't you look at some of the US-type Pola buildings?
Like this Freight Station?
https://www.eurorailhobbies.com/product.asp?mn=9&ca=17&sc=G&stock=PO330880


BTW - As others have already mentioned - Pola quality is great - also stands up well outside if that's where your running your railroad, well, except for the glue after a few years. It helps if you bring the buildings in during the winter if you don't run your trains all year round.


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Korber, you can still find new/used ones on eBay and swap and shop, saw one on market place sometime back, great product and holds up well. They were bought out in Oct 2016 and are now sold by Mr Muffins trains all they are showing is HO and O but doesn't look like they are producing any G yet. I took their 573 station and added a cut down aristo craft waiting platform to it and made a small rural station that fits nicely


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Yesterday I did a bit of research on Korber and their G-Scale products for the G-Scale database.
Apparently Mr Muffin Trains obtained only the H0 and O-Gauge kits, the G-scale ones were purchased by Entertrainment Junction in Cincinnati.
Looked up Entertrainment Junction - nothing there about Korber G-Scale kits.


But this morning I came across a bit of Korber history here:
http://www.gscaletrainforum.com/ind...h-the-korber-no-568-2-stall-engine-house-kit/


As you mentioned, various ebay sellers are still offering quite a lot different Korber G-Scale kits, many in their original packaging.


Right now I have found reference to the following Korber G-Scale items; there may be more
559 Speeder Track Side Shanty (with automatic opening doors)
560 Red Barn
562 Aunt Millie’s House
564 Home Town USA Church
568 2-Stall Engine House
568 Diesel Shed
568A Wall Extender
570 Centerville Station
572 Centerviille Station Platform with one bench
573 Centerviille Station
575 Trolley stop, covered platfrom
576 Aunt Bertha’s farm house (7 3/4 x 8 inches)
579 Yard Master
580 Elmer Trackside Shanty
581 Elmer Station with two benches
600 Benches (2)
xxx 3-Stall Roundhouse
xxx Farm House


Not sure if the 568 Diesel Shed and 2-Stall Engine house are the same or the product ID of one is wrong.


It's also interesting that there is a 570 Centerville Station and a 573 Centerville Station.
It seems the 570 version is the earlier one and the later 573 one includes additional building elements - thus the new number.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Korber also made a trestle set for the LGB 4 foot (1200mm) bridge.
553 is the bridge mounting piers, 554 is the trestles.
I have the original 553 still in the shrink wrapped box. Any one looking for this?? It is very heavy.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks Dan,


I also found a few more Korber G-Scale items:
519 Stone Tunnel Portal, single track
550 Sandhouse
561 Gray Barn
562 Aunt Millie’s House was available in white, light yellow, light green, light blue or light brown
568 Diesel Shed is actually called "2-Stall Engine house" on the actual package of that item. The term "Diesel Shed" comes from an old forum post and was just descriptive
582 Elmer Station Platform


I never found a G-Scale roundhouse, only found that in O-gauge, so I'm not sure if that ever existed.


----------



## bob7094 (Jan 3, 2008)

Piko and Pola are great. The Uhu cement that comes with them is very good. I reinforce corners and roof seams with strips of styrene plastic, 1/4 inch square or smaller.


Colorado models are also very good, while you have to supply your own glazing & base, and paint them too. However they seem to be out of business. There's a new web page that only links to irrelevant ads or articles, no products.


== Bob


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

RkyGriz said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm considering buying a couple of Pola/LGB buildings for my modest layout.
> 
> ...


Andrew - I've been a G scale hobbyist now for over 30 years and definitely Pola and Piko G scale buildings are top quality......I use them indoors and outdoors. Pola Germany hasn't been making the G scale for some years but has recently started re-production of some of their Western style buildings like their Silverton Loco Shed and Silverton Train Station. I bought those many years ago, and last year I bought their three-bay loco round house for my new garden RR. There's a used Pola 905 fully assembled on eBay right now for $50 by Trainz but shipping assembled can be expensive. Best place to find used Pola or Piko G scale buildings at reasonable prices would be at train shows in your area. I buy my Pola and Piko buildings at both UplandTrains.com and OnlyTrains.com which have reasonable prices......go onto their Websites to view what's available.


----------



## ncdodave (Jul 17, 2016)

you cant beat Pola's quality with buildings being used out doors. I received a tip from another Garden Railroader that 1/4" square wood strips placed in the corners of the buildings and secured with caulk the buildings are even stronger. I have used the early UHU brand glue wich weakens after 5 to 8 years. the caulked wood strips held secure at a minimum extra cost


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

OP
100-160 that is ball park for Kleinbach, the two building version in new condition. 125, for built in good, complete unbroken condition. I think new, its about 160+ last time I looked. I cant recall with any real certainty.


IMHO, Pola is tops, quality plastic, and, has some charming detailing, chipping stucco, molded bases, etc. They hold up well outside, with a few exceptions, like thinner roofs on the double engine shed, euro water tower, to name a few. 


Thick plastic roofs wont warp in hot summer sun, the thinner models may. I no longer leave mine in direct sun, and, on some, like the double brick engine shed, I cover the roof with aluminum foil. 


POLA models look European, unless they are US models, imho. OTOH, its a garden railroad, and you can use whatever appeals to you. Some color changes, details, etc can alter the appearance...to some extent. I find tile roofs, for the most part, are not used too much in US rr buildings. POLA AND PIKO make really nice US stations. 


Id suggest patience and perseverance on ebay. I have had a few steals, but few and far between. But, they do show up. expect 150 , ball park, for buildings. 


you might check out reindeer pass , in the used section. I saw a couple of nice, fairly priced POLA items.


PIKO has certain models that are also great quality, but not all. Grizzly flats style station is superb, large water tower are really well designed and robust. some houses are less so. The southwestern series buildings are boxy, but extremely robust. Some of my favorites. Adding details, such as plant matter, barrels, lights, baseplates can improve things greatly.


POLA styrene glue (Uhu) is superb. It is no longer included the kit, as I understand. 


I use fabric glue called Quick Grip, that I love. slightly flexible, super strong, and, can be cleaned off. Also, it grips almost immediately, but allows for final placement and alignment. Regular gel type styrene cement also works, but isn't as strong as POLA/Uhu.


----------



## phils2um (Jan 11, 2020)

"BTW - As others have already mentioned - Pola quality is great - also stands up well outside if that's where your running your railroad, well, except for the glue after a few years. It helps if you bring the buildings in during the winter if you don't run your trains all year round."

I've found any glue designed for polystyrene plastic models works fine including the UHU provided in some of the kits. (Unless it's so old the solvents have evaporated!) My favorite glue is Testors Cement for Plastic Models. The key is to clean the surfaces to be glued! The Pola kits are pre-painted. Often the glue joint surfaces are painted too. This paint needs to be cleaned (scraped) off. This exposes the underlying plastic and allows the glue to do its job. I most often use the back edge of and X-acto blade to scrape the paint away. 

Phil S.


----------

